
Our fictional pundit predicted more correct primary results than Nate Silver did - fecklessyouth
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/05/09/our-fictional-pundit-predicted-more-correct-primary-results-than-nate-silver-did/
======
Frompo
Yeesh, that guy never heard of Paul the Octopus...

And the magical, "subjective", idea of talking to the voters to gauge support
that would solve everything? That's what polls __are__, does he not know?

